# Rubbermaid Tub?



## emmalaub (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello! I've been on this site for a while but I took a long break, but I'm getting a new enclosure for my female russian and I heard that rubbermaid tubs were great and cheap, which is an amazing combination. But I looked online and couldn't seem to find one even close to the amount of space you need for a russian and I was quite deterred. Is there even a tub big enough for tortoises that's a fair price, and do you use a tub for your tortoise and if you do, how much did the tub cost you?

I saw some nice photos like these, but wondered where they got them that big.


----------



## Flipper (Jul 11, 2014)

The first may be a concrete mixer tub that you could get at Home Depot or the like. But I'm not sure it would be large enough for an adult Russian.

Some people get 2 Rubbermaid tubs and join them together. That may be an option. You can get those at walmart or target.


----------



## emmalaub (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh thanks for the fast response, I'm thinking about combining to concrete mixers together because they don't seem as thick of hard as a rubbermaid container, I'll keep looking for a big enough one though so my mother and I don't have to put it so much work.


----------



## Flipper (Jul 11, 2014)

I have the concrete mixer for a planter and they are SUPER thick! I'd say maybe more than Rubbermaid.

If this isn't what you want, I'd encourage you to keep searching in the enclosure forum section of this forum  it's extremely informative!


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 11, 2014)

You could look at stock tanks, like the ones at Tractor Supply.


----------



## emmalaub (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks you guys! I like the stock tanks so I'll probably look into them, and the concrete mixers may just work, I'll just had to find a place where I can out the enclosures so my dang dog won't get to them, but I'll probably put it in my bedroom or something. I was thinking about getting the tortoise house but it just doesn't seem big enough, right?


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 11, 2014)

The tortoise house is small. You can buy two and combine them, but a stock tank would probably be cheaper if you can find the ones that are more shallow with more floor space as opposed to the tall ones.


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Jul 11, 2014)

Under bed storage containers might be a bit bigger, that's what I used


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 11, 2014)

Full size Russian tortoises need lots of room. Sometimes even a stock tank isn't big enough. The Tortoise House definitely isn't big enough.


----------



## emmalaub (Jul 11, 2014)

You guys are the best! With all these suggestions I will defiantly find the right enclosure for my russian, since she is still on the smaller side I'm keeping her in my big old chinchilla cage, which is just a little to small for her now, so I'm on the rush to look for one better, I have a budget of 100 dollars just on the cage, so I need to make sure I don't waste it


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Jul 11, 2014)

I would get one that will allow you to put a deep substrate down as well, as they love to dig and burrow


----------



## emmalaub (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah, I'm going to buy a lot of substrate and to make sure it is kinda tall so she has plenty of room to burrow.


----------



## emmalaub (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a question, can any of you guys send me a link to a good storage container for the tortoise, I'm probably going to buy at least two so she has enough room, but I can't seem to find a good one. This link will help me a lot : )


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 11, 2014)

Here's the Christmas tree storage bin. It huge. By the way they sell these in local stores like Target around Christmas time.http://www.farmandfleet.com/m/produ...e=googlebase&gclid=CMGTydrivr8CFQQOaQodbqYAZw


----------



## emmalaub (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow those are big, and not too expensive, thanks a lot! @christinaland128


----------



## Carol S (Jul 12, 2014)

I buy my Christmas tree storage containers at Wallmart a few days after Christmas.


----------



## emmalaub (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah, but it's the middle of July so I don't think they will be there, but I'll check. I probably I'm going shopping today for the supplies so wish me luck : ) @Carol S


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 12, 2014)

Carol S said:


> I buy my Christmas tree storage containers at Wallmart a few days after Christmas.


That's smart!


----------

